# CM Punk/AJ Lee ENGAGEMENT(?)



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!

Now i must stab punk


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Congratulations to the both of them, if true.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

I doubt it, but congrats to them if it's true.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

wITH aj? LUCKY DOG


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Please, no.

PLEASE, NO.


But, really, this would be a HUGE surprise if he did.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Wonder how AJ is going to cope.

House full of whiny babies.

And herself.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Yes a small ring on the right hand. I can tell you have a lot of experience with women. Someone close this please?


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Chan Hung said:


> wITH aj? LUCKY DOG


I wouldn't call him "lucky"... He's been with chicks way hotter than AJ. He wouldn't settle for someone like this, unless she's like an amazing person, which is possible of course.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



I know its Kojima said:


> Yes a small ring on the right hand. I can tell you have a lot of experience with women. Someone close this please?


Hey you're being homphobic man that ain't cool man 6billions jews died during vietnam


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



A Wise Man said:


> I wouldn't call him "lucky"... He's been with chicks way hotter than AJ. He wouldn't settle for someone like this, unless she's like an amazing person, which is possible of course.


CM Punk probably doesn't give a shit whether some virgin on an internet forum thinks AJ's 'the hottest chick he's been with' if he's willing to commit to marrying her. Only a complete idiot would marry somebody based on their appearance.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Rigby said:


> CM Punk probably doesn't give a shit whether some virgin on an internet forum thinks AJ's 'the hottest chick he's been with' if he's willing to commit to marrying her. Only a complete idiot would marry somebody based on their appearance.


:lmao i bet you're a virgin to. You're insulting somebody for telling the truth. You sound ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

I kinda hope this is true, because it throws a wrench into all of the obsessive neckbeards' fantasies.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

If they're really engaged, congrats and good luck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Well Punk does have some extra free time these days to go ring-shopping. :side:


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Rigby said:


> CM Punk probably doesn't give a shit whether some virgin on an internet forum thinks AJ's 'the hottest chick he's been with' if he's willing to commit to marrying her. Only a complete idiot would marry somebody based on their appearance.


Funny, I was going to say that about all you obsessed AJ marks. At least i'm not drooling over some woman on television because you losers can't get laid if your lives depended on it.. So, calling me a virgin. You have nothing to back that up.. You people are the virgins 

Just look at your signature fpalm
try getting some in real life


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> :lmao i bet you're a virgin *to*.


I don't think someone who can't properly spell a three letter word should be trying to insult anybody 



A Wise Man said:


> Just look at your signature
> try getting some in real life


Celebration of sexual imagery is not an indication of whether I have had sex myself and it's pretty ignorant to assume as much.

Asserting that a heterosexual relationship is not worthwhile for the man unless the woman is either an 'amazing' person, or a 'hot chick' is a pretty telling indication that you don't actually have any experience in a romantic or sexual relationship. You don't commit to spending the rest of your life with another human being because you find them 'hot' or aesthetically pleasing. Emotional vulnerability and enjoying the company of another human being matters a lot more, and it's trivializing the concept of marriage to place emphasis on appearance over either of those things.

CM Punk and AJ Lee obviously aren't getting married because CM Punk thinks AJ is 'hot,' they're not in fucking High School. And like you said, if that was what CM Punk wanted, he's had that already, and he chose AJ instead, so clearly that isn't what he cares about in a relationship.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Before this sighting some guy on twitter said he saw them at the airport and said they were getting married. Great for Punk.

http://themaskedblogger.tumblr.com/post/81229694368/aj-and-cm-punk-engaged



> According to a fan named _Bonesy on Twitter, he saw AJ and CM Punk at the airport in Tampa this morning and after he told AJ he’s flying out to New Orleans next week for Wrestlemania, she told him this would be her last time flying out of Tampa (as apparently she’s moving to Chicago). Then she supposedly showed him the engagement ring CM Punk gave her. Punk had his hoodie up, so the guy knew not to bother him.
> Considering how private April and Phil usually are, this is somewhat hard to believe. But at the same time, the guy on Twitter doesn’t come off as a big AJ or Punk fan. But he had photos of them at the airport. And he didn’t act like it was a big deal. So it’s entirely possible that he’s telling the truth.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Good. As long as he didn't put a ring on Maria then all is fine and dandy. He can have AJ.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

AJ probably realized her career was done so she conned him into getting engaged.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

If true, good for him. If not, well... yeah.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Punk fans hate AJ. It's hilarious.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



I know its Kojima said:


> Yes a small ring on the right hand. I can tell you have a lot of experience with women. Someone close this please?


Left is right, right is left. :agree:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Assuming this is true, congrats to them both.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

If true, congrats to them both. If not, oh well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Man.. guy gets off the road, looks happy and healthy for once, and might have actually shrugged off bachelorhood all in a couple months? Damn...

Though question.. are engagement rings usually on the right hand and then wedding rings on the left? Or is that just certain places that do that?


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Well congrats to them if true. But if it is true, why would she wear her engagement ring while wrestling? Isn't that a good way to have it broken/lost?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Given the rumors of the engagement, and the fact that she hasn't worn any rings to the ring before, I'd say this is actually looking like it is true. But why in the hell would she wear the ring to the ring? Strange.

Shocking to be honest. Never saw Punk as the marrying type.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

If true, they must have went to another country where this is acceptable.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Yes I suspect AJ has a child coming on the way. I'm guessing he/she will be taking after their fathers last name (Punk)


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*









"Punk,Why Don't you take a seat over here"


Nah just kidding contragulations to both


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

She knows her time is up soon with WWE. At least Punk being a stand up guy marrying her after she loses her job lol

Seriously good luck to them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



*Eternity* said:


> Good. As long as he didn't put a ring on Maria then all is fine and dandy. He can have AJ.


Indy wrestler Mike Bennett already got Maria on lock! :lol


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Maria always seemed weird to me.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Very surprising of true.

Never saw Punk as a guy to get married.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

i hope he made her sign a prenup because one day hell come to his senses and realized he married a 14 year old boy.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

She probably got it from one of those bubblegum style machines that charge you $1 for useless shit. She should trade it in for the remnants of her career.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

I love them both as performers, but they seem like they'd be hell to be around as a couple. Uppity as hell, I presume.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

I actually thought this would happen when news broke they were dating.

Two egomaniacs, with an inflated self worth who can read each other bed time stories from a comic book each night, and spend their days playing Mortal Combat against each other, while he can show her his tattoos and she can show him her converse shoes.


----------



## randomfanboy (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

So she's Aj Punk now? Vince gonna love it


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



evilshade said:


> Yes I suspect AJ has a child coming on the way. I'm guessing he/she will be taking after their fathers last name (Punk)


No way would she have been in the ring taking bumps if she was pregnant.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Shocking if true. Punk seems like one of the guys who'll stay a bachelor forever.

Cena and Orton get divorced and Punk gets engaged wow :lmao


EDIT: I somehow wish AJ made a cameo on Total Divas now to show off her ring to Nikki :lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Well that sure escalated quickly. If it's true, then good for them. I wish I could be tapping AJ as well.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Good for him AJ seems like someone thats fun to be around.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

I thought Punk would have been smart enough not to get married, guess he's a fool then.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



A Wise Man said:


> I wouldn't call him "lucky"... He's been with chicks way hotter than AJ. He wouldn't settle for someone like this, unless she's like an amazing person, which is possible of course.


She's the one most alike him. She isn't obnoxious like most of the girls he dated, and she's into comics like him.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



*Eternity* said:


> Good. As long as he didn't put a ring on Maria then all is fine and dandy. He can have AJ.


Maria and Punk were so cute together.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Lord Stark said:


> I kinda hope this is true, because it throws a wrench into all of the obsessive neckbeards' fantasies.


Doubt it, most would probably prefer CM Punk over AJ anyways tbh.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Yeah she never cared bout her old man


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

yeah he aint coming back

he cut of communications to wwe and now is getting married lol

he is gonna get fat now


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



A Wise Man said:


> I wouldn't call him "lucky"... He's been with chicks way hotter than AJ. He wouldn't settle for someone like this, unless she's like an amazing person, which is possible of course.


Lol it doesn't get much hotter than aj
To me she's prolly the hottest diva on the roster and of all time
Also cm punk is like twice her age 
Shouldn't he marry someone more his age like may young or something


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Flumpnugget said:


> Bet that pussy is good though


Lol yeah n her qualities ain't too bad either


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

DIS IS SO STUPIT I WAS GONNA ASK HER 2 MARRY ME WHEN I TURN 18 AN ITS NOT FAIR THAT HES STEAING MY GF AND I HATE CM PUNK NOW OMG MY HEART IS BROKEN


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Kingrest00 said:


> Lol it doesn't get much hotter than aj
> To me she's prolly the hottest diva on the roster and of all time
> Also cm punk is like twice her age
> Shouldn't he marry someone more his age like may young or something


Doesn't get much hotter than aj and she's not only the hottest diva on the current roster but of all time? I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder but you have some jerry sanduskyesque taste. No tits, flat ass, neck like an 84 year old woman, and stubby legs. Now I wouldn't kick her out of bed but given the number of high class ass in wwe history and high class ass he runs through its laughable she'd be anywhere near the "hottest of all time" conversation. Hell Lillian Garcia and Renee young are hotter.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



I know its Kojima said:


> Doesn't get much hotter than aj and she's not only the hottest diva on the current roster but of all time? I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder but you have some jerry sanduskyesque taste. No tits, flat ass, neck like an 84 year old woman, and stubby legs. Now I wouldn't kick her out of bed but given the number of high class ass in wwe history and high class ass he runs through its laughable she'd be anywhere near the "hottest of all time" conversation. Hell Lillian Garcia and Renee young are hotter.


Fuck no dude she's got a rocking body a beautiful face a punk personality n she's women's champion ;p
She's every rockers dream girl friend
Bout those two I barely started watching wrestling again bout 4 months ago so I don't really know who they r
And none of these divas besides summer ray catch my attention 
I was watching back in the day with trish status Stacy kibler jacklen n such where around


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

surprised the manwhore Punk is settling down

WWE needs to bury AJ to teach Punk a lesson


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Bossdude said:


> surprised the manwhore Punk is settling down
> 
> WWE needs to bury AJ to teach Punk a lesson


Yeah just ruin another successful career over some stupid shit
Punks coming back man he's still on wwe payroll 
Right now I think it's just a lil media scare 
If punk fans wanna see punk they will see punk


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

CM Punk _*committing?*_ :faint:


Slow clap for AJ Lee tbh


I know its Kojima said:


> Yes a small ring on the right hand. I can tell you have a lot of experience with women. Someone close this please?


No, that's definitely her left hand.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Wow. Now apparently, Meltzer has confirmed the engagement himself, AND stated that AJ is moving to Chicago. Couple that with a person tweeting that AJ was engaged well before the rumors started buzzing, as well as AJ wearing a ring on RAW, this looks to be legit. Congrats to the both of them.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*

Punk shattering the dreams of countless male AJ fansunk


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

lmao at people saying cm punk a manwhore, the wigga had like 4 girls in 8 years that's pretty average man. I'm happy for them both

And lmao too at people sayin he chose aj because she likes comics lmaoooooooooooo you some virgin ass wiggaz


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

People actually get jealous about this? I like AJ as much as anyone but I have a bigger chance at winning the lottery than meeting her and marrying her.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Hopefully she ends up leaving soon.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:lmao @ some of the reactions on here. Pathetic at times.

Congrats to both of them if true.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/464793-exclusive-aj-lee-and-cm-punk-engaged



> *Exclusive: AJ Lee and CM Punk Engaged*
> 
> Rumors have been circulating that WWE Diva and former WWE star CM Punk are engaged, as Lee was seen wearing an engagement ring on Raw tonight.
> 
> According to sources within WWE, WZ can now confirm that the two are in fact engaged, and Lee went public with it backstage at Raw tonight.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Well looks like it's true then. Congrats if true. Well played if it's an April Fools joke.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/464793-exclusive-aj-lee-and-cm-punk-engaged


Let me write a correction:




> *WrestleZone Makes Use of Its Observer Subscription:*
> WrestleZone can exclusively confirm that we have listened to the latest Wrestling Observer Radio hosted by actual journalist Dave Meltzer, and we can confirmatubaly confirm that we are parroting the news he noted briefly that CM Punk and AJ Lee are engaged, but that he doesn't expect AJ to leave the WWE regardless. We are reporting his news as our own because it makes us seem more legitimate despite no connections to the wrestling business amongst us. Give us your link clicks.


And congratulations to the couple, of course.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

congrats to them both if true


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

such a tiny tiny ring, if it's her ring than Punk's cheap


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

roberta said:


> such a tiny tiny ring, if it's her ring than Punk's cheap


Not everyone wants giant rocks like a rapper's trophy wife.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What if this is a cruel april fools joke by Punk just so Punk can finally start being talked about again unk2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

roberta said:


> such a tiny tiny ring, if it's her ring than Punk's cheap


Societal laws like the _"men should buy women a fancy ring in engagement"_ are ridiculous. 

I'm pretty disappointed Punk was naive enough to actually seek out the garbage concept known as legal marriage, just sad really.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd say congrats to them if I wasn't convinced Punk will brainwash her into leaving as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

So HHH drugs AJ, marries her in a drive through chapel in Vegas and crashes Punk's wedding right? Punk vs HHH finally takes place in Mania 31 :troll


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Punk doesn't seem like that type of guy, wonder how long their marriage will last? Congrats to them both, anyway.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> What if this is a cruel april fools joke by Punk just so Punk can finally start being talked about again unk2


Pretty sure he has been talked about constantly for about 3 years now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought AJ always wore that kind of stuff actually and i highly doubt she'd wear an engagement ring in a MATCH. This is all hoopla because she was seen wearing a ring i mean can't us ladies wear rings without people jumping to the wrong conclusion?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well looks like it's true then. Congrats if true. Well played if it's an April Fools joke.


If it's an April Fools joke. :lmao

I doubt they would sacrifice their personal life just for that, though, considering how protective they are. There's just something ridiculous about this whole thing, regardless.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Oakue said:


> Given the rumors of the engagement, and the fact that she hasn't worn any rings to the ring before, I'd say this is actually looking like it is true. But why in the hell would she wear the ring to the ring? Strange.
> 
> Shocking to be honest. Never saw Punk as the marrying type.


Yeah, I found it strange that she would wear it to the ring as well, like I said with her whole "privacy" thing.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Natalya will find some way to bitch about this on Total Divas too.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Societal laws like the _"men should buy women a fancy ring in engagement"_ are ridiculous.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed Punk was naive enough to actually seek out the garbage concept known as legal marriage, just sad really.


#2Edgy4Us


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> #2Edgy4Us


Careful, he might have an ornate knife collection and a top of the range computer.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Societal laws like the _"men should buy women a fancy ring in engagement"_ are ridiculous.
> 
> *I'm pretty disappointed Punk was naive enough to actually seek out the garbage concept known as legal marriage, just sad really.*


I spy..a cranky hipster  If this is true all CM Punk is doing is putting his money where his mouth is..figuratively  Bit of an uppity attitude to something that has nowt to do with you. Just saying.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats to CM Punk & AJ Lee.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats to the future Mr. & Mrs. Brooks


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I did crazy chicks...


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going April Fools.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Also is only the latest in a long line of wrestlers being put together in storyline, and later getting together for real, such as HHH/Stephanie, Bryan/Brie Bella, er...Chris Benoit/Nancy (hopefully less like that one), Stone Cold and his second wife, and plenty others back through the years.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



I know its Kojima said:


> Yes a small ring on the right hand. I can tell you have a lot of experience with women. Someone close this please?


It's on her left hand ya doofus


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Vince should come back and make AJ be his bitch like others before her

That would show CM Punk

Show him good


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hopefully this means they'll have AJ lose the title at Mania.



Simply Flawless said:


> I thought AJ always wore that kind of stuff actually and i highly doubt she'd wear an engagement ring in a MATCH. This is all hoopla because she was seen wearing a ring i mean can't us ladies wear rings without people jumping to the wrong conclusion?


Lol. First time I've seen you post on here in like 2 years. Welcome back, I missed whining you up about Orton. :lol


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats to them(Punk that lucky SOB)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

{if true) Congrats to the both of them.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

honestly too me punk doesn't come across as a guy who just ups and marries a chick without a good few years of commitment
also i think you would be excused to take your ring off while wrestling for obvious reason so the fact that Aj is wearing it in plain sight leads me to believe its just a random accessory or a troll attempt

does Brie wear hers while shes competing btw? haven't noticed


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm surprised by this news. CM Punk does not come across as the marrying type. But I don't know him, so maybe he is.

Also, I do not buy this is some "April Fools" as people have suggested. All of this news, rumors, and her wearing the ring happened before April Fools. So, what would be the point of that? I think it's legit.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Oakue said:


> I'm surprised by this news. CM Punk does not come across as the marrying type. But I don't know him, so maybe he is.
> 
> Also, I do not buy this is some "April Fools" as people have suggested. All of this news, rumors, and her wearing the ring happened before April Fools. So, what would be the point of that? I think it's legit.


while i agree i don't think it's an april fool's joke i don't really get why she's telling fans at the airport and wearing the ring in a match, for someone that goes on about "wanting privacy" she sure goes about it in a weird way. :draper2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



zimonk said:


> I actually thought this would happen when news broke they were dating.
> 
> Two egomaniacs, with an inflated self worth who can read each other bed time stories from a comic book each night, and spend their days playing *Mortal Combat* against each other, while he can show her his tattoos and she can show him her converse shoes.












*SACRILEGE!!*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If there's any truth to the rumors, then congratulations to both of them. I never really saw Punk as the marrying type.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Coyotex said:


> honestly too me punk doesn't come across as a guy who just ups and marries a chick without a good few years of commitment
> also i think you would be excused to take your ring off while wrestling for obvious reason so the fact that Aj is wearing it in plain sight leads me to believe its just a random accessory or a troll attempt
> 
> does Brie wear hers while shes competing btw? haven't noticed


Brie and Naomi both wear engagement rings during their matches


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Doesn't look like an engagement ring. Looks more like a ring a friend would give another, maybe Kaitlyn gave it to her for her birthday. Or maybe it's a promise ring. Or it's just a ring and she likes how it makes her hand look.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> Doesn't look like an engagement ring. Looks more like a ring a friend would give another, maybe Kaitlyn gave it to her for her birthday. Or maybe it's a promise ring. Or it's just a ring and she likes how it makes her hand look.


Yeah, a 27 year old grown woman getting a ring from her 36 year old boyfriend is a "promise ring". :side:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty sure she's never doing shit like Comic Con again after all of this Punk stuff. :lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Pretty sure she's never doing shit like Comic Con again after all of this Punk stuff. :lmao


They don't allow unwanted questions at those kinds of Q&As. She's done a few since Punk left, all they do is before she arrives state not to ask any questions about Punk, and it goes on as normal.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> Doesn't look like an engagement ring. Looks more like a ring a friend would give another, maybe Kaitlyn gave it to her for her birthday. Or maybe it's a promise ring. Or it's just a ring and she likes how it makes her hand look.


This sounds a lot like denial haha


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> This sounds a lot like denial haha


Not denial, just throwing other possibilities out there.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

If they're not engaged it gives a whole new meaning to April fools

:ajscream


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Dirtsheets are saying it's true. Punk doesn't seem like the type to ever settle down with a girl but I guess it's hard to go from girl to girl now that he's not on the road anymore.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it even legal?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Is it even legal?


Oh some people from Chicago just don't give a damn about age


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


> They don't allow unwanted questions at those kinds of Q&As. She's done a few since Punk left, all they do is before she arrives state not to ask any questions about Punk, and it goes on as normal.


Oh, that's true. But now it's gonna be awkward.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a poor schmuck and 2 divorces still burned my ass bad. I can not fathom a guy with Punk or Cena's money ever getting married or shacking up full-time and losing a chunk of your cash. Hell child support would cost those guys more than I make in a year.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

That ring looks like it cost about £2. No chance that's an engagement ring. Punk will move on from her in time anyway. He always does.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



I know its Kojima said:


> Yes a small ring on the right hand. I can tell you have a lot of experience with women. Someone close this please?


That's her left hand dude.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol. Why is this 12 pages?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Not to name names, but a friend of mine's quite reliable sources have confirmed it: the engagement is for real.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Lol. Why is this 12 pages?












People have always loved doing it for some reason.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk put a ring on it???*



Ham and Egger said:


> Indy wrestler Mike Bennett already got Maria on lock! :lol


That bitch betrayed me:HHH


























........at least I still got Lana.:curry2


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Not to name names, but a friend of mine's quite reliable sources have confirmed it: the engagement is for real.


:ti


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arcade said:


> Lol. Why is this 12 pages?


5 for me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck you, AJ, if I can't marry him, no one can. Please go fuck yourself, I hate you, tramp.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

gonna be the most boring wedding ever


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> gonna be the most boring wedding ever


Nah When the priest will ask if Punk is willing to marry her, he'll drop a pipebomb and leave the wedding ceremony


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't wait till Punk walks out of the wedding.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

If true then congrats. Not really much more to say on that matter.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

I love how people are dismissing this as if they have any idea what their relationship is like or spent any time with them.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> I love how people are dismissing this as if they have any idea what their relationship is like or spent any time with them.


When you realise how many assumptions people on this forum make it becomes a comedy just coming here.

"Nah I don't believe this, Punk isn't the marrying type."
"Punk will move on soon, he always does."
"Man, from that fuzzy picture the ring looks really awful, Punk must be cheap."


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> I love how people are dismissing this as if they have any idea what their relationship is like or spent any time with them.


I do think it's a decent point. I mean just thinking about it with logic, if CM Punk a manwhore of the highest degree who has said many times he's not a fan of marriage, has decided to stop being a manwhore and wants to actually marry the girl...I think it's safe to say he really really really likes her.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> When you realise how many assumptions people on this forum make it becomes a comedy just coming here.


Irony.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

zimonk said:


> I do think it's a decent point. I mean just thinking about it with logic, if CM Punk a manwhore of the highest degree who has said many times he's not a fan of marriage, has decided to stop being a manwhore and wants to actually marry the girl...I think it's safe to say he really really really likes her.


Manwhore???? He had like 4 girlfriends in 8 years you stupid virgin


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

BLEU said:


> Irony.


How is that irony?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Can't wait till Punk walks out of the wedding.


I COULDN'T EVEN MAIN EVENT MY OWN WEDDING


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> C.M. Punk, 35, and A.J. Lee, 27, are officially engaged. Both of them were at the Tampa Airport on 3/29 on the way to Washington, DC and she was talking with a random fan, and said this was her last time she would be flying out of Tampa because she was moving and is now engaged, and then showed off her engagement ring. The random fan took a photo of them together to prove to people he really saw them. According to those who know them, the story is legit and she had her ring on when she got to Raw in Washington, DC.


via Observer Newsletter


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

This segment is really weird now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does he want a girl when he can have a woman such as myself?

Legit still angry at this shit.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't know why AJ would date a guy like Punk, retaliates against fans(especially ones who did do anything) walks out when he doesn't get what he wants, got everything on a platter.

Calls out Chris Brown for woman beating, yet idolizes a Stone Cold Steve Austin who beat a woman, he beat his own wife Debra.



Catalanotto said:


> Why does he want a girl when he can have a woman such as myself?
> 
> Legit still angry at this shit.


Why are you attracted to a guy like Punk? he's a cruel person, do you like people who cause harm to others?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You don't know him personally, I don't know him personally, pretty hilarious to judge, really. Yes, there are stories of him being an asshole, as well as stories of him being a nice guy. I don't give a fuck if he dumps on other people, tbh. In the end, though, neither of us know his normal personality, anyway.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> You don't know him personally, I don't know him personally, pretty hilarious to judge, really.


Matthew 7:16 - "You will know them by their fruits. Grapes are not gathered from thorn bushes nor figs from thistles, are they?" - Jesus Christ

Logic, a good person doesn't harm others, if punk was good then he would do good things, instead he has harmed and mistreated others, so I am justified in saying that he's a cruel person. I can't judge him as in Sentence him to something, I'm not The Judge, but I can judge whether or not he is good or evil, based on simple logic and observation, this guy is cold.



Catalanotto said:


> Yes, there are stories of him being an asshole, as well as stories of him being a nice guy. I don't give a fuck if he dumps on other people, tbh.


Then you show the person you are, I hope AJ isn't like this, because I'm attracted to her and I'm not attracted to the type of attitude you just displayed. women seem to assume that men will date anyone who is sexually attracted to them, they seem to forget that a bad personality is a turn off, we'll simply look for someone else(who's loves others) to have sex with. women who are loving and nurturing tend to be less prude, more fun, and sexually satisfying, as they love. they don't make others feel like shit. there's nothing more that turns a man off than a woman who lacks love and is cruel towards others.

It's basic a logic, a good person isn't a bad person, and bad person isn't a good person, a good person wouldn't harm others, they'd love and seek to make everyone feel as comfortable as possible(Blast from the past)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't believe in God, so, yeah, bible verses wont work on me.

Pretty sure you took what I said the wrong way. If he dumps on other people, that's his thing. He's an adult, he can make his own decisions. I don't really care if he does it because I am not his mother, I am not going to scold an adult for being a dick to other people. If someone deserves it, sure, go for it. If they don't, that's not cool, but, again, being an adult, I wouldn't grab his arm, pull him to the side and give him a lecture about it.

You're quite sad judging people, really. You know absolutely nothing about me, my morals, etc., yet, you assume I am some kind of arrogant cunt. You are obviously God's favorite son.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't believe in God, so, yeah, bible verses wont work on me.


That doesn't refute anything nor does it affect anyone, so why even bring it up rather than ignore it? you had to say it. saying you don't believe in God, in attempt to get back at God for no reason(He's good), is non-threatening. I'm pretty sure you aren't stupid and don't believe in impossibilities such as a Mindless entity causing a Mind(s) when it lacks the property to do so... a Mind. it's like saying you made a 50ft bridge out of a 1ft book, a book lacks the properties of a bridge and therefore cannot cause a bridge. it's impossible, illogical, and unscientific.

Also the verse did work, it used a Logic fact, a Good person doesn't do bad things, you will know them by their fruits.(Matthew 7:15-20)



Catalanotto said:


> Pretty sure you took what I said the wrong way. If he dumps on other people, that's his thing.


No it was clear,



Catalanotto said:


> Yes, there are stories of him being an asshole, as well as stories of him being a nice guy. I don't give a fuck if he dumps on other people, tbh.


What you said is fucked up.



Catalanotto said:


> He's an adult, he can make his own decisions. I don't really care if he does it because I am not his mother, I am not going to scold an adult for being a dick to other people.


So fuck it? you just don't care about others? that's why this world is in the shape that it's in, lack of Treating others the same way you would want others to treat you.(Matthew 7:12, hence why it's entire Law)



Catalanotto said:


> If someone deserves it, sure, go for it.


Love your enemies, for God causes the sun to rise on the good and the evil(Matthew 5:42-48)



Catalanotto said:


> If they don't, that's not cool, but, again, being an adult, I wouldn't grab his arm, pull him to the side and give him a lecture about it.


But you would go out with him and would be ok with him harming someone else, you shouldn't be ok with someone harming others, why not love the harmed?

but wait, now it's not cool? so you're attracted to him? you're not attracted to him? ???


Edit: you commented on this post saying "Hypocrite.", How can you say I'm a Hypocrite? I have done bad, as we've all harmed others, in The Past(sinned, past tense) but to say I'm Currently evil is assuming, as you don't know me. even if I did do evil, what I said about Punk is true, doesn't change that he's cruel to others.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


I am not going to argue with a bible thumper. You clearly don't have any respect for people's beliefs at all, and, you still don't really understand what I was saying. Like, at all. I wouldn't go and attack some random person for no reason at all, but, I am also not going to chastise an adult for making that decision. I don't agree with it, unless the person starts something and the result is retaliation, but, I am not going to butt in.

God and bible verses have absolutely nothing to do with this thread, anyway. There is no reason to bring it up. At all. If you don't like Punk, cool, no one really cares, you're free to hate the guy and everything he stands for.

kthnxbai


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao :lmao


If you were laughing this off you wouldn't take your time to reply.



Catalanotto said:


> I am not going to argue with a bible thumper.


Term used to insult and lame comeback, notice I did't insult you, not saying that to make myself look better, but to show that you insulted me without a cause.



Catalanotto said:


> You clearly don't have any respect for people's beliefs at all,


Why should I? Should I respect Hitlers beliefs? should I respect the belief of Not loving your enemies? should I respect illogical impossibilities like a Mindless entity causing a Mind, when a Mindless cause lacks the Property to cause a Mind?

No.

This new trend of "Intolerance is immoral" is bullshit, Of course I'm going to be intolerant of incorrect and harmful beliefs. I'm a Christian.



Catalanotto said:


> and, you still don't really understand what I was saying. Like, at all. I wouldn't go and attack some random person for no reason at all, but, I am also not going to chastise an adult for making that decision. I don't agree with it, unless the person starts something and the result is retaliation, but, I am not going to butt in.


So you wouldn't chastise CM Punk for hurting other people, but you chastise me because I used to bible to encourage love. **this kind of shit pisses me off**



Catalanotto said:


> God and bible verses have absolutely nothing to do with this thread, anyway. There is no reason to bring it up.


I used it as an example, you turned it into a religious debate due to your biased against God. what? am I not allowed to reference the Bible?



Catalanotto said:


> At all. If you don't like Punk, cool, no one really cares, you're free to hate the guy and everything he stands for.


That's libel, I never said I hated CM Punk, I don't like the things he does. nor do I hate Aj Lee, I don't like that she dates a cruel guy.

In the end you know I'm right, people should love others, you like a guy who's cruel to others, if you think I tried to insult you, simply read back, I clearly didn't, this convo is over.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Super Religious gimmick is _already _over.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LMAO, I didn't chastise you at all for using the bible, I said I didn't believe in God, so, the verses were not going to work on me. I was basically telling you, hey, I don't believe in it, not even gonna go there, better to just stay away from it. I don't need an invisible being to help me love people.

I wont bother with this any further because you still don't really understand anything that was typed before you. I don't go around shitting on people just because I feel like it, and, I don't agree when others do it, unless it is deserved. 

Just end it here, you'll get hurt.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I've already seen some AJ fans turn on her after realising their creepy fantasies won't come true, that's sad.

Congrats to them though, glad they're happy.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

How in the world did this get derailed into a religious argument? :langston

Anyway good for both of them I guess, from what little I know about both of them behind the scenes they seem like a good match for each other.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

pointoforder said:


> This segment is really weird now.



*"...and I have a feeling that I'm going to walk out of this arena... with my future husband."* 

The magnitude of this quote now is simply... WOW.﻿


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty sure this religious guy is a rejoiner. We had a user named DanielBryanfan or something who would post the exact same thing. Even their sigs are kinda similar.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Good for them. They seem made for each other. Genuinely hope they make it work.



WorldWrestlingFed said:


> This new trend of "Intolerance is immoral" is bullshit, Of course I'm going to be intolerant of incorrect and harmful beliefs. I'm a Christian.


To use the cliché, intolerance and judgement of those you disagree with as incorrect isn't very Christian of you.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> CM Punk proposed to AJ Lee by pooping on her chest and smearing 'marry me' in it (Matthew 7:15-20)


that's not christian bro


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Matthew 7:16 - "You will know them by their fruits. Grapes are not gathered from thorn bushes nor figs from thistles, are they?" - Jesus Christ
> 
> Logic, a good person doesn't harm others, if punk was good then he would do good things, instead he has harmed and mistreated others, so I am justified in saying that he's a cruel person. I can't judge him as in Sentence him to something, I'm not The Judge, but I can judge whether or not he is good or evil, based on simple logic and observation, this guy is cold.
> 
> ...


go away you religious zealot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

well, well, well looks like another AJ thread has gone to shit. 

You people are so predictable.


----------

